# First Gen2 Lilac Litter!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I am very excited... obviously its not guarenteed that there will actually be any lilacs in this litter, but the fact that my gen1's have finally decided to produce is enough for me right now! lol

Please forgive the bad lighting! :?









The girls









The boys

This litter has been reduced since these pics were taken, 4 pink eyed babies were taken out.

I will update as they grow! 

W xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! I hope you have some lilacs in there.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Culled litter down to the ones who are not blacks/ too dark.

The litter is now of 4 babies... one of which looks promising for being a lilac, but we shall see.


----------



## HtrKid (Apr 4, 2010)

That one does look promising! I hope it turns out for you. 
Im Jelous!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

That one does look very promising 
I got a lilac out of my chocolate X chocolate litter.
Im going to rebred them and hopfully get another lilac.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm still not sure! What do people think?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I have no idea, as I'm not "up" on all the varieties and genes (yet  ) but I do think it's the cutest thing I've seen in a long time!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Uber cute  What colour are the others going to be ?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

the last one looks more lilac than blue, so fingers crossed.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks just like the lilic I have, so Im 99.9% sure, its a lilac!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a pale blue to me.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

My lilac started off looking like a pale blue,but turned out to be a lilac. The shade can range so much on them.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

So cute xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I think Cait may be right, i think she is probably a pale blue... very pale. But still she has a shade to her coat that suggests chocolate, she it may be that she is a blue carrying choc.

Obviously i am dissapointed, but I shall still keep her on and breed her back to a Gen1 boy.

W xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you have another picture of it? When my lilac was about the same age as the last picture you posted, it looked just like yours,but as it got older, the coloring changed a bit. And if yours is pale blue, then at least I can see the differnce so that way I can tell when I have both blues and lilacs.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I will take a picture later


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aw she is a beautiful colour!! The tip of her nose looks so dark compared to the rest of her - I'm so glad that I live so far away from most of the people on this forum otherwise I'd be overrun with mice like yours they are too beautiful to resist!


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Well i dont know what colour she is i just think shes stunning


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Ditto Jammy!

If she does decide to be blue, I'll keep my fingers crossed she gives you some lilac babies


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She is definitely blue, sorry Willow...


----------

